# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Семь уровней развития любовных отношений

## Irina

Любовь, к которой так все стремятся, - сокровенное и драгоценное чувство, она не дается легко, для того, чтобы по-настоящему любить, необходимы время, терпение и усилия. В этой статье мы обсудим процесс развития истинно любовных отношений мужчины и женщины.

Итак. Существуют семь стадий развития любви в браке.




> 1. Насыщение.
> 
> Насыщение – это состояние влюбленности, назовем это так. Эта стадия самая известная, о ней много говорить не придется, за нас это уже сделали. Именно ее воспевали и воспевают поэты и художники всех времен и народов. Именно на этой стадии развития отношений совершаются самые безумные подвиги и самые большие в жизни ошибки, происходят разного рода неадекватные выходки, вплоть до убийства (или же самоубийства, кому как повезет).
> 
> Что же происходит с человеком в этот момент? В соответствии с современными знаниями о физиологии человека состояние влюбленности можно охарактеризовать как «химическая любовь». Мужчина и женщина испытывают необъяснимое страстное влечение друг к другу, благодаря тому, что их организм с момента соприкосновения их чувств приступает к обильному вырабатыванию гормона окситоцина. Это состояние эйфории сравнимо с наркотическим опьянением: разум притупляется, логика уступает место амбициям. Влюбленные подобны инвалидам или тяжелобольным, которые остро нуждаются в сторонней помощи здравомыслящего наставника. Но, увы, в этот период они очень болезненно воспринимают какую бы то ни было помощь или советы со стороны. Все ошибки, за которые потом приходится долго расплачиваться, совершаются именно в этом состоянии «наркотической влюбленности».
> 
> Эта «сексуальная паранойя» - особенный план Природы, она заботится о том, чтобы ее дети оставляли после себя потомство. Если бы отношения мужчин и женщин не приносили столько эмоциональных переживаний, скорее всего, люди перестали бы создавать семьи и зачинать детей. Даже в животном мире мы можем наблюдать, как проявляет себя этот «наркотик любви».
> 
> Влюбленные похожи на людей, которые провели долгое время в безводной пустыне. Они пытаются упиться своими нежными и трогательными отношениями и полагают, что это упоение будет продолжаться вечно. Но не тут-то было! Насыщение совершенно естественным образом сменяется пресыщением.
> ...




*Обсудим?*

----------


## Irina

Наверное так в жизни и происходит. Особенно согласна вот с этим


> Любовь между супругами проявится лишь тогда, когда их отождествления себя с этой временной биохимической субстанцией будут сведены к нулю. Супруги, отдавшие себя простому и бескорыстному выполнению долга, исполнятся чувством истинной великой любви.
> В нашей с вами жизни все еще можно встретить таких стариков любящих всем сердцем всех и друг друга.

----------


## BiZ111

Частично верно. Статья для европейцев ближе

----------


## BiZ111

> Все выше перечисленные процессы вполне естественны, и не найдется в мире ни одной семьи, где природа взаимоотношений мужчины и женщины не проявила бы себя в соответствии с этой схемой.


Весь мир забывает Абхазию  Где женщины - скот. И схемой этой мужья подтираются

----------


## Irina

> Весь мир забывает Абхазию Где женщины - скот. И схемой этой мужья подтираются


Я была в Абхазии много раз, но что-то такого не замечала. Хотя туристам мот это и не видно. А с чего ты это взял?

----------


## BiZ111

> Я была в Абхазии много раз, но что-то такого не замечала. Хотя туристам мот это и не видно. А с чего ты это взял?


Я ошибся. Идёт речь о Саудовской Аравии.

_Согласно Шариату, для женщины поздороваться с мужчиной на людях или общаться с кем-нибудь, кроме мужа, да еще и без надзора старших женщин в семье или родственников мужского пола – верх безнравственности! В феврале 2008 одна американка имела неосторожность пообщаться с мужчиной в какой-то точке общепита. Ее тотчас же арестовали, обыскали с полным раздеванием и заставили подписать признание в несовершенном преступлении. В Аравии эта "ловля блох" доведена до абсурда: женщинам не разрешается водить машину, голосовать, заниматься собственным бизнесом, выступать в суде и даже кататься на велосипеде._

----------


## Irina

В таких странах и незачем обсуждать любовные отношения. По любви там и не женятся и не живут по большому счёту.

----------


## BiZ111

> В таких странах и незачем обсуждать любовные отношения. По любви там и не женятся и не живут по большому счёту.


ВЫ ДАЛИ СТАТЬЮ, которая МНЕ говорит:

*Все выше перечисленные процессы вполне естественны, и не найдется в мире ни одной семьи, где природа взаимоотношений мужчины и женщины не проявила бы себя в соответствии с этой схемой.*

Ну так каике могут быть оправдания, а?
Теперь выясняется, что, оказывается, не в каждой семье так...Что за скользское дерьмо?

----------


## Irina

* Отчасти ты прав, но фраза эта относилась только к одному пункту и его можно применить даже к Саудовской Аравии.* 
3. Отвержение.
Состояние отвержения наступает тогда, когда отношения с партнером уже лишены наркотического допинга. Это состояние сравнимо с протрезвлением после затянувшейся пьянки. Период отвержения характерен глубокими разочарованиями и как следствие депрессиями.... 

Все выше перечисленные процессы вполне естественны, и не найдется в мире ни одной семьи, где природа взаимоотношений мужчины и женщины не проявила бы себя в соответствии с этой схемой. Эти этапы развития отношений переживают как в России, так и в Африке, как интеллигенты, умеющие блюсти правила хорошего тона, так и люди попроще, с детской непосредственностью демонстрирующие все свое наболевшее.

----------


## BiZ111

> * Отчасти ты прав, но фраза эта относилась только к одному пункту и его можно применить даже к Саудовской Аравии.* 
> 3. Отвержение.
> Состояние отвержения наступает тогда, когда отношения с партнером уже лишены наркотического допинга. Это состояние сравнимо с протрезвлением после затянувшейся пьянки. Период отвержения характерен глубокими разочарованиями и как следствие депрессиями....


Для меня этот пункт очень тяжел. Поделитесь секретами, откуда брать силы, чтобы перейти в 4-ый

----------


## Irina

> Поделитесь секретами, откуда брать силы, чтобы перейти в 4-ый


 Нет здесь никаких секретов. Этот период либо переживёт пара либо нет. Сил в таких случаях не остаётся ни моральных, ни физических. Даже не знаю что может помочь, всё очень индивидуально. Кто-то находит смысл продолжения отношений в подрастающих детях, кто-то в блуд пускается, пока не убедится, что дома лучше, кто-то до запоев доходит. Короче кто во что горазд. Каждому - своё.

----------


## vova230

Возможно данная статья где-то и права, но я так не думаю. Невозможно всех людей подгрести под одну гребенку.

----------


## Akasey

а что если меня к моей половине постоянно тянет, и физически и морально, если можно так сказать? если нет визуального контакта, то есть разговоры по телефону, многоразовые телефонные звонки и т.д.

----------


## Irina

*Akasey*,  так это же очень хорошо

----------


## Akasey

а степень какая?

----------


## Irina

Или 1 или 2, но в положительном варианте развития)))

----------


## Akasey

боюсь за 4 года семейной жизни, и за 6 дружесо-любовных отношений немного повыше...

----------


## Irina

Тебе лучше знать

----------


## VitaSitko

Совершенно верно! Так и есть!

----------

